# Trout Unlimited



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I had been thinking of doing it for a while, a few weeks ago I went ahead and joined. I've read about all the good work TU does with fingerling stockings and holding events on other fishing forums and decided it would be a good thing to be a part of. When I received my info in the mail, my card says I was assigned to a Cincinnati Chapter. TU's site lists no website for that chapter, and I was curious if anyone here is a part of it or knows anything about it? I'm in Athens County, so Cincy is a stretch for me. I know there is a Blennerhasset Chapter much closer to home (a 45 minute drive, at most), so I wasn't sure why I wasn't associated with them. 

Any info would be great, thanks in advance!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

TU chapter do not cross lines and your apparent Zip Code was associated with the Cinci chapter which isnt really active, becuase of that the Mad Men Chapter #477 is in the process of aquiring all the Cinci chapter members and incorporating into the mad men, the Mad Men chapter website tumadmen.org, Tom Allen has taken over the reins on the group early this year ( I was the last President for the prior 14 years) and there are plenty of events on the Mad River available for you to help with. I might add that a call to TU National can have you assigned to any chapter in the country, just takes a call if there is a certain watershed you would like to be associated with. TU is a well run organization and has won many national fights over conserving cold water species in political battles. Your money is well spent and the magazine is top notch, as well as the calender and any other goodies you may have recd with your membership. 

PM me if you have any further questions! I ran the group so long I have taken a hiatus from it but am still involved behind the scenes.

Salmonid


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Even if I didn't love the uses to which they put my yearly membership fees, I'd still pay it just for the quarterly magazine.


----------

